# Permanently deactivated for not allowing an animal in my vehicle that was not a service animal



## tsmmerchandising2013 (9 mo ago)




----------



## tsmmerchandising2013 (9 mo ago)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


They put my account back on them deactivated me the next morning permanently


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah, this is a tricky thing and for me I will just take the animal and just live with it but I understand some people prefer not to do it but you run a risk of being deactivated if you refuse…


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Any driver who needs a job. Decline any dog or cat. Your cooked. Take the bucking animal. Its 1 in 4000 trips. I am a wheelchair driver. I have had in 8 years no more than 10 dogs. 5 were 5 were not.


----------



## Haanjo (Nov 10, 2016)

Do you have some kind of proof it wasn't a true service animal? My guess it probably didn't behave at all and wanted you to pet it or wanted attention from you...or was a pitbull, all of which are indications it isn't a true service animal. Sometimes, its just best to let the smelly animal in your car, rather than risk getting banned, as Lyft doesn't require paperwork for the service animal or stinky dirty "emotional support dog" that passengers try to pass as service animals. If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals. Otherwise, contact a lawyer...if they think you have a case, they will take it. Otherwise, remember there is still Uber and Doordash, among others.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

This is one of the many reasons I don’t drive people. That statement from Uber makes no sense to me. My son has dog allergies, and they would want me to allow a dog into my car? And then they say if the other passenger is uncomfortable if there are multiple passengers that you just cancel the other passengers trip? How about I make the rules for my car? If a dog or animal bites me like has actually happened in the past would Uber cover it?

I know it’s probably a government rule that Uber is trying to comply with but still that’s garbage.

Random thought - is there a smell or oder that dogs just cannot stand? If there was something the passengers would be able to tolerate however dogs could not that would be a great deterrent.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Always accept animals and take the L for having to clean your car afterwards.

You have no recourse here, as their policy is to just blanket ban someone for refusing service animals if the customer complains about it. Lyft/Uber don’t want to get fined, so that is their answer.

It you have the exchange with the customer on video, and they had no animal at all but they claim you refused a service animal, you could use that to show fraud. But that’s about it.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> They put my account back on them deactivated me the next morning permanently


I got deactivated for not taking a dog too..I was on a pool ride and had one pax in the car already..and I had her stuff in my trunk so I get to the pick up point this lady had her dog another friend and a lot of items..I told her you have too many things I have no room I cancelled the ride she reported me for not taking a service dog...the dog wasn't a service dog but take all dogs period!!..btw..I was permanently deactivated because I allegedly threatened to kill a pax.. unbelievable man..after 21,500 rides 5 star rating


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> I got deactivated for not taking a dog too..I was on a pool ride and had one pax in the car already..and I had her stuff in my trunk so I get to the pick up point this lady had her dog another friend and a lot of items..I told her you have too many things I have no room I cancelled the ride she reported me for not taking a service dog...the dog wasn't a service dog but take all dogs period!!..btw..I was permanently deactivated because I allegedly threatened to kill a pax.. unbelievable man..after 21,500 rides 5 star rating


7 years of driving....if you add Uber I have 25K rides total


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> They put my account back on them deactivated me the next morning permanently


You attached the “you didn’t do it email”, where’s the “you did do it” email?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

That's why you drive by and cancel down the block. 

Problem with pickup route or some other excuse. 

Mom's with babies and people with dogs get a cancel from me. 

Stage your car for a easy get away if in a apartment and get out of their if you see a person with a dog.

If it's obviously a service dog take them. Otherwise get the hell out.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Haanjo said:


> If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals.


Yeah, about this, maybe do some more research. 



jjminor82 said:


> That statement from Uber makes no sense to me. My son has dog allergies, and they would want me to allow a dog into my car? And then they say if the other passenger is uncomfortable if there are multiple passengers that you just cancel the other passengers trip? How about I make the rules for my car?


It's a federal law. Your car your rules, yes, but you still have to follow the law. 



Buff69 said:


> .I was permanently deactivated because I allegedly threatened to kill a pax.


Did they deserve it? 

No dash cam?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Haanjo said:


> . If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals.





Redirecting…


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> They put my account back on them deactivated me the next morning permanently


Why do you think the dog wasn't a service animal?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buff69 said:


> I got deactivated for not taking a dog too..I was on a pool ride and had one pax in the car already..and I had her stuff in my trunk so I get to the pick up point this lady had her dog another friend and a lot of items..I told her you have too many things I have no room I cancelled the ride she reported me for not taking a service dog...the dog wasn't a service dog but take all dogs period!!..btw..I was permanently deactivated because I allegedly threatened to kill a pax.. unbelievable man..after 21,500 rides 5 star rating


Reason number 4 not to take pool pings.

Reason one is the money
Reason 2 is the BS
Reason 3 is a fear of having to shoot one passenger for groping another.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If you're going to refuse fake service animals, you _must_ get video proof at the pickup of the pax admitting that it is not a service animal. If you don't and the pax complains then you're done.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your lucky.

I had one last week, txt me saying they had TWO service animals, I replied OK. Then thought, Are you really that bad off you need two ? Ok ok, I know we love our pets.

Now this is a case where a Swictheroo was very welcome. I wonder if the other driver got the message b4 he got there ? We'll never know.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> They put my account back on them deactivated me the next morning permanently


What was there reasoning ?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm at over 8,200 trips and have had a grand total of I believe FIVE service animals, plus about the same number of plain old dogs that I agreed to take.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I accepted a trip by accident the other day, the pax texted me "I have a service animal." I cancelled anyway. If it becomes an issue I will say that it was nothing to do with the animal, it was because it was a shit ride.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Your lucky.
> 
> I had one last week, txt me saying they had TWO service animals


Makes sense though, they can do shifts.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Makes sense though, they can do shifts.


Or a party of 2 that were both blind and both had a service animal.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I accepted a trip by accident the other day, the pax texted me "I have a service animal." I cancelled anyway. If it becomes an issue I will say that it was nothing to do with the animal, it was because it was a shit ride.


It's a ploy to prevent drivers from canceling. Just like a pax that texts; "I'm disabled." Or "I'm ovulating."


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, about this, maybe do some more research.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that’s one reason why I couldn’t do passengers. I would choose to break the law here. But that’s because the car would be both a business in a personal car. Even with the clean I would probably miss something and it would affect my son.

I would probably take the advice of the other poster who said drive down the street and cancel.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


Dash camera for the win. Get one everyone should. It has saved me 3 times now in the 10 months I have been driving. With the dash cam I can dispute 1 star ratings, prove a person was aggressive or the dog was not a service pet. However I love fogs and bought seat covers for this reason alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


Contact Gig rocket 🚀 
Search Gig rocket on Google search


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I happily accept ALL dogs, so I don't care if the pax is lying or not.
However, I'm fairly certain that all of the service dog claims I've had were legitimate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, I accepts all the dogs in a past but made sure they stay on a floor.
Because it's one of UBER's tricks to send undercover rider with hair shedding dog then send out other undercover riders to set you up then rates you for the car was dirty. Always they likes to making sure you are in checkmated to be deactivated so you gonna be way up tight all the time for little pays. But that's causes hairpin trigga tension situations with Paxs . So , basically Uber likes to push drivers into incidents .


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

During my rookie year I was ambushed by dog pirates. First pax came out and distracted me while the other one was sneaking around with a dog to get into the other side. It was a pit bull during shedding season. Left dog hair all over the place.
Had a different pax try and pull similar stunt, but this time it was raining. As soon as I noticed them walking up from behind trying to be all shady, I put it in gear and left. Before I could cancel they sent me a text with some choice words.  Pretty sure I was not the first driver to leave them holding the leash.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

4848 said:


> During my rookie year I was ambushed by dog pirates. First pax came out and distracted me while the other one was sneaking around with a dog to get into the other side. It was a pit bull during shedding season. Left dog hair all over the place.
> Had a different pax try and pull similar stunt, but this time it was raining. As soon as I noticed them walking up from behind trying to be all shady, I put it in gear and left. Before I could cancel they sent me a text with some choice words.  Pretty sure I was not the first driver to leave them holding the leash.


I bet an bipolar disorder KRAZY Karen Amber Heard type Uber employee was behind of all that . Match you up and sets you up with Dog pirates ... 🤣😭 
Uber has other driver discipline teams it's Vomit team . During it's trip they stick fingers into throat and try to vomit in you car. They are that Krazy.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

jjminor82 said:


> I know it’s probably a government rule that Uber is trying to comply with but still that’s garbage.


There's no "probably" involved here. IT IS the law, whether you like it or not. Uber and Lyft have no choice in the matter of enforcement of this law. Drivers will get booted to protect UBER and LYFT, since they don't give a crap about drivers and need to CYA. 

I've been driving about 5 years, mostly FT. I'd guess maybe a dozen rides with dog/cat in the car. It's pointless to refuse the ride at the pickup. I keep a lint roller in the glovebox. Free vacuum services are everywhere. Suck it up, give the ride and clean up if you need to. 

I WILL say this though.... a service animal SITS ON THE FLOOR. Before getting into your car, make it clear that the claimed service animal will NOT be on the seats. If it's a SMALL dog, tell them it can sit on your lap at ALL times if they wish. I've never had a service cat, only pet cats in carriers. Carries belong ON THE FLOOR ONLY. 

I had one stupid b1tch claim an uncontrolled pit mix was a service animal. I told her OUTSIDE the car, that her dog HAD to sit on the floor at all times. She couldn't physically keep it on the floor.... it was that far out of her control. BUT because she claimed SERVICE animal, I gave the ride, then filed a complaint with support, that went absolutely NOWHERE. Total waste of time/energy. Uber/Lyft DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOU AS A DRIVER/HUMAN BEING ! Because of ADA laws, they will side with the rider 99.99% of the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

68350 said:


> There's no "probably" involved here. IT IS the law, whether you like it or not. Uber and Lyft have no choice in the matter of enforcement of this law. Drivers will get booted to protect UBER and LYFT, since they don't give a crap about drivers and need to CYA.
> 
> I've been driving about 5 years, mostly FT. I'd guess maybe a dozen rides with dog/cat in the car. It's pointless to refuse the ride at the pickup. I keep a lint roller in the glovebox. Free vacuum services are everywhere. Suck it up, give the ride and clean up if you need to.
> 
> ...


Well, that's sounds like silly Uber employees pretending as some law enforcement officer with Uniforms over drivers there ... . LoL
And thats highly illegal to do that don't you think ?
We understand there are the laws to follow regarding with service animals but not Uber to ENFORCE IT Or deactivate them for that reasons. . That's not UBRR TO DO THAT PART OF JOBS. If law enforcement reports that yo Uber yeah but Uber can't skip that process obviously.
For instance ....

"I'ma Rideshare driver but Can I or SHOULD I BE A FBI ? ???" 

Or This Pax is obvious too drunk in public !! 

My PAX wanted to urinate right on a street ! And I witnessed it and it's illegal !! It's against a law!!! So , I gave him a ticket ! Or arrested him because he fight back and assaulted Uber driver officer during his or her arrest ... 😂😭😂 

My PAX was immigrant ! And I suspect or he or she is illegal ! And he is working and sending MONEY to his/ her family back home ! 
As a Uber driver officer , I made an citizens arrest !😂

You know what ? I think Its getting way too far.if this kind of thing really happened... 

Do I have any authorities to be like that ? Naw Hell Naw ! Or Can I skip all those requirements to be real FBI OR POLICE OFFICER whatever there are ? I don't think so .A regular joe can't even steal and wear a FedEx uniform then pretend as FedEx delivery person .
I remember some old news of that one. 
So? Do you think I can be a FBI being as a Rideshare driver because I'm hungry for POWER TRIPPIN' ?
LMFAO 😭😂👍

Well I'm talking 'bout that FBI !

A FEMALE BODY INSPECTOR. LMAFO !! Gotcha ! LMAO
😭😂👍😭😂


----------



## Karee_okie (9 mo ago)

Haanjo said:


> Do you have some kind of proof it wasn't a true service animal? My guess it probably didn't behave at all and wanted you to pet it or wanted attention from you...or was a pitbull, all of which are indications it isn't a true service animal. Sometimes, its just best to let the smelly animal in your car, rather than risk getting banned, as Lyft doesn't require paperwork for the service animal or stinky dirty "emotional support dog" that passengers try to pass as service animals. If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals. Otherwise, contact a lawyer...if they think you have a case, they will take it. Otherwise, remember there is still Uber and Doordash, among others.


Hey. Pit bull dogs can be service animals. Just fyi. Any breed of dog and mini horses.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Karee_okie said:


> Hey. Pit bull dogs can be service animals. Just fyi. Any breed of dog and mini horses.


Yes , it can be. And if it was the owner had the proof of document that states his or her pet is a service animal .

Btw , I guess discussion starter stated that 
*Permanently deactivated for not allowing an animal in my vehicle *

*👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇👇*

*that was not a service animal
👆👆👆👆👆👆👆👆👆👆*


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Haanjo said:


> Do you have some kind of proof it wasn't a true service animal? My guess it probably didn't behave at all and wanted you to pet it or wanted attention from you...or was a pitbull, all of which are indications it isn't a true service animal. Sometimes, its just best to let the smelly animal in your car, rather than risk getting banned, as Lyft doesn't require paperwork for the service animal or stinky dirty "emotional support dog" that passengers try to pass as service animals. If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals. Otherwise, contact a lawyer...if they think you have a case, they will take it. Otherwise, remember there is still Uber and Doordash, among others.


Service animals still liked to be petted. I have done 2 seeing eye dogs that stuck their head between the seats to be petted. Before petting a service animal always ask permission.


----------



## gvtiger92 (Jul 14, 2018)

I've had 2 real service animals in over 6,200 rides. I've had several that lied about it being a service animal (get a 1 from me). I've had others not say a word and sneak small dogs or cats in my car in bags or whatever (also get a 1).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Anyhow , I had a one rider who is super cute and she had a little buddy dog 🐕
You know what ? I couldn't say no . And I still dream about her the owner time to time ....Coz she was that super cute. 😉😊💕💞


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Anyhow , I had a one rider who is super cute and she had a little buddy dog 🐕
> You know what ? I couldn't say no . And I still dream about her the owner time to time ....Coz she was that super cute. 😉😊💕💞


And another predator shows their evil head…


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Yes , it can be. And if it was the owner had the proof of document that states his or her pet is a service animal .
> 
> Btw , I guess discussion starter stated that
> *Permanently deactivated for not allowing an animal in my vehicle *
> ...


No proof is required.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Seaside_Slider said:


> And another predator shows their evil head…


👆👆👆 Hey now ! 😂🤣 
She was older than 30 !! 😂🤣


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Seaside_Slider said:


> No proof is required.


But there is one thing to point out. It is illegal to falsely claim that a pet is a service animal. Doing so can result in a $1,000 fine, or up to six months in county jail.... 

So, should we snitch them to authority ??😂🤣🤔 😂🤣😭🤣


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


So anyone with an animal, let's say dogs, overrides your religious beliefs or possible medical condition, that is pure B.S.


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Redirecting…
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 654664


Except we are contractors and not employees of Uber.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Screwber69 said:


> Except we are contractors and not employees of Uber.


　well, Any business should not discriminate Service animals / emotional support animals and owner does not needs to show any proof. ...
Because that's already discrimination... 🤔


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Buff69 said:


> I got deactivated for not taking a dog too..I was on a pool ride and had one pax in the car already..and I had her stuff in my trunk so I get to the pick up point this lady had her dog another friend and a lot of items..I told her you have too many things I have no room I cancelled the ride she reported me for not taking a service dog...the dog wasn't a service dog but take all dogs period!!..btw..I was permanently deactivated because I allegedly threatened to kill a pax.. unbelievable man..after 21,500 rides 5 star rating


If you haven’t figured out that people that order Pool rides are lowlifes, after all this time driving - maybe a lesson here is “Don’t take pool rides !” No way you make any money on them anyway, you operate below the cost and no profit. Issue here is self inflicted !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

SuperuberSFL said:


> If you haven’t figured out that people that order Pool rides are lowlifes, after all this time driving - maybe a lesson here is “Don’t take pool rides !” No way you make any money on them anyway, you operate below the cost and no profit. Issue here is self inflicted !


????🤔
How Irony that Dog or whatever the pet they are you get fired for it ... 

At sametime , it's not even worth driving for them for this little money to begin with tho ... LoL 😆😭👎


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Screwber69 said:


> Except we are contractors and not employees of Uber.


So?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Screwber69 said:


> So anyone with an animal, let's say dogs, overrides your religious beliefs or possible medical condition,


Yes.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> Yeah, that’s one reason why I couldn’t do passengers. I would choose to break the law here. But that’s because the car would be both a business in a personal car. Even with the clean I would probably miss something and it would affect my son.
> 
> I would probably take the advice of the other poster who said drive down the street and cancel.


I've had 2 service animals in 6.5 years.


----------



## realsanta4you (10 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Any driver who needs a job. Decline any dog or cat. Your cooked. Take the bucking animal. Its 1 in 4000 trips. I am a wheelchair driver. I have had in 8 years no more than 10 dogs. 5 were 5 were not.


Only dogs and miniature horses as protected Trained Service Animals. Cats can be booted out of your Uber.


----------



## realsanta4you (10 mo ago)

68350 said:


> There's no "probably" involved here. IT IS the law, whether you like it or not. Uber and Lyft have no choice in the matter of enforcement of this law. Drivers will get booted to protect UBER and LYFT, since they don't give a crap about drivers and need to CYA.
> 
> I've been driving about 5 years, mostly FT. I'd guess maybe a dozen rides with dog/cat in the car. It's pointless to refuse the ride at the pickup. I keep a lint roller in the glovebox. Free vacuum services are everywhere. Suck it up, give the ride and clean up if you need to.
> 
> ...


Wrong, because of cash flow Uber will side with pax 99.99% of the time. ADA is just an excuse. That is why they never tell drivers that drivers can refuse non-dog/non-miniature horse animals.


----------



## realsanta4you (10 mo ago)

Screwber69 said:


> Except we are contractors and not employees of Uber.


USA law doesn't care about my pet allergies.


----------



## realsanta4you (10 mo ago)

Better call Saul. Rideshare Lawyers in Chicago should help.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

How many dogs have you taken over 8 years??


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Screwber69 said:


> So anyone with an animal, let's say dogs, overrides your religious beliefs or possible medical condition, that is pure B.S.


Religious beliefs shouldn’t come into play ever, for anything.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Even though the law says the animal must be trained, there is a provision for "self-training".
Total bullpoop.


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

I ask the passenger what the animal helps them with, and they almost all say its an emotional support animal. Which I don’t think qualifies. I reply with a sarcastic, “oh”, while I nod my head sarcastically.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Uberedout said:


> I ask the passenger what the animal helps them with, and they almost all say its an emotional support animal. Which I don’t think qualifies. I reply with a sarcastic, “oh”, while I nod my head sarcastically.


Emotional support animals absolutely do not qualify. That’s what I tell them as I cancel. Of course you best have a dashcam that recorded the entire conversation….


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Uberedout said:


> I reply with a sarcastic, “oh”, while I nod my head sarcastically.


Oh wow, you really showed ’em!


----------



## Dev10 (9 mo ago)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


Just uninstal the Lyft app off your mobile……..there are many others who don’t compel to carry dog. What is a “Service Dog” means???? ……..a “Guide Dog” then yes……..allowed, cause they are trained and behaved……..in case of any other pet or Dog, what if they gets injured while journey?????……..bleeding or bruised because of a dog got excited and jumping around, cause dog doesn’t hv to belted………just uninstall the Lyft app…..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Iann said:


> That's why you drive by and cancel down the block.
> 
> Problem with pickup route or some other excuse.
> 
> ...


I canceled a service dog once.
It was raining.
Wet service dog smells JUST LIKE a wet pet dog.

Just kept on driving by. Turned off the whole phone for about five minutes.
Hell, the pax didn't know ... he was blind.

Yea, I got the call ... told them that something went wrong with the cell connection (bad weather I guess) and by the time I got it back it was gone.

And, yes, I am going to burn in Hell. I have already accepted that.


----------



## Guest (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## Guest (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Haanjo said:


> Do you have some kind of proof it wasn't a true service animal? My guess it probably didn't behave at all and wanted you to pet it or wanted attention from you...or was a pitbull, all of which are indications it isn't a true service animal. Sometimes, its just best to let the smelly animal in your car, rather than risk getting banned, as Lyft doesn't require paperwork for the service animal or stinky dirty "emotional support dog" that passengers try to pass as service animals. If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals. Otherwise, contact a lawyer...if they think you have a case, they will take it. Otherwise, remember there is still Uber and Doordash, among others.


You shouldn't have been to activated without having a chance to talk to them but God forbid you have a chance to talk to Uber or Lyft. I always kept a blanket wipes and Febreeze in the car frankly I've met a lot of dogs that were better behaved than kids. One time I wondered why a dad tipped me $25 for relatively short ride until they were out and I went to wipe to wipe the seat and discovered his kid had melted g u m m i e s all over my seat that night I just thought I can't deal with this and went to the grocery store on my way back.. I had one situation that made me realize it's my car my rules and from that point out Fair boundaries worked I want proof that your dog is a service dog I'm not taking emotional support animals but because I'm an animal lover I certainly will help you take a pet to the vet for an emergency which is why you always keep blankets Lysol wipes Windex wet wipes for your hands and be ready to roll and you might be surprised with the tip a week later or not but either way you did a good deed but I'm seeing a lot of soft drivers on here and it's driving me crazy... you got to toughen up people even though you might hate shopping go for instacart, s h i p t doordash whatever you got to do to make the extra bucks and I definitely would contact an attorney about this because my first ride was a service animal know who takes a long haired yellow lab out on a rainy night unless I was being tested and I declined and was severely reprimanded by Uber and basically said too bad so sad


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Justmakingmoney said:


> You shouldn't have been to activated without having a chance to talk to them but God forbid you have a chance to talk to Uber or Lyft. I always kept a blanket wipes and Febreeze in the car frankly I've met a lot of dogs that were better behaved than kids. One time I wondered why a dad tipped me $25 for relatively short ride until they were out and I went to wipe to wipe the seat and discovered his kid had melted g u m m i e s all over my seat that night I just thought I can't deal with this and went to the grocery store on my way back.. I had one situation that made me realize it's my car my rules and from that point out Fair boundaries worked I want proof that your dog is a service dog I'm not taking emotional support animals but because I'm an animal lover I certainly will help you take a pet to the vet for an emergency which is why you always keep blankets Lysol wipes Windex wet wipes for your hands and be ready to roll and you might be surprised with the tip a week later or not but either way you did a good deed but I'm seeing a lot of soft drivers on here and it's driving me crazy... you got to toughen up people even though you might hate shopping go for instacart, s h i p t doordash whatever you got to do to make the extra bucks and I definitely would contact an attorney about this because my first ride was a service animal know who takes a long haired yellow lab out on a rainy night unless I was being tested and I declined and was severely reprimanded by Uber and basically said too bad so sad


Again please excuse the , phone is dying


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

If I see a pax waiting with an animal, I gun it. No way. No how. You not getting in my car with no butt-licking mutt. Everybody and their dog needs a service animal these days.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Willzuber said:


> If I see a pax waiting with an animal, I gun it. No way. No how. You not getting in my car with no butt-licking mutt. Everybody and their dog needs a service animal these days.


I have leather seats but I started cracking the windows because they'll test you randomly and you don't even get a Pax, so I went into the fabric store and bought some bolts of fabric and change them seasonally not cheesy ones just neutral colored ones that I could take off after I took a pet I forgot matter drunks pee themselves and at least it helps absorb some of the gross stuff I've also had people put in a stop for coffee in route to or from the airport or the train station so that might be something to consider in case it's legit because sometimes there are medical emergencies with pets and they have to get to the emergency vets as well as service animals. Food for thought. One drunk letting loose and peeing in the car taught me the hard way from that point on I got a very non-tacky plain colored thick fabric and then I kicked them out I'm not going to say I didn't feel bad but I had to wipe down the seat and I left it dry and put down the fabric because time is money and I'm not dealing with someone like that I'm still trying to figure out how he got drunk at a grocery store but whatever


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


Where's the permanent deactivation email?


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

If all drivers would organize, we could put a stop to this nonsense.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> If all drivers would organize, we could put a stop to this nonsense.


And, if wishes were horses - bums would ride.


----------



## DallasDirect (Jan 4, 2020)

The


tsmmerchandising2013 said:


> View attachment 654597


tThey tried that crap on me I told them I had the shits. Never let a animal in my car. We don't work for uber the law doesn't apply to independent drivers. There is no guarantee someone is going to get a ride. If uber accepts the payment from the passengers that's their problem not mine I didn't accept that payment nor did I accept the contract. Sue them they pay they know it their problem not yours.


----------



## DallasDirect (Jan 4, 2020)

Willzuber said:


> If all drivers would organize, we could put a stop to this nonsense.


There is a way organized or not follow my post read them I'm just getting started in this room. You will be surprised what you can do if you know what they or other drivers wouldn't tell you.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Any driver who needs a job. Decline any dog or cat. Your cooked. Take the bucking animal. Its 1 in 4000 trips. I am a wheelchair driver. I have had in 8 years no more than 10 dogs. 5 were 5 were not.


Cat's are never protecteed service animals. Miniture horses however are.

So reality is that we have to take anyone with a dog or miniture horse but anyone with anything else can walk.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have taken Dogs and Cats and will say they are more behaved than their parents…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

When I get the text "I have an animal..." I suspect it's a trap, so I say "I love animals" and immediately pull over, drape the drunk cover over the rear bench seats, get out the mace and put up my front row center seat forming a wall between me and the vicious beast....😜


----------



## SamWE (5 mo ago)

Haanjo said:


> Do you have some kind of proof it wasn't a true service animal? My guess it probably didn't behave at all and wanted you to pet it or wanted attention from you...or was a pitbull, all of which are indications it isn't a true service animal. Sometimes, its just best to let the smelly animal in your car, rather than risk getting banned, as Lyft doesn't require paperwork for the service animal or stinky dirty "emotional support dog" that passengers try to pass as service animals. If it was a pitbull, for the record, and you can get some kind of photographic evidence of this, these animals or other banned breeds can never be service animals. Otherwise, contact a lawyer...if they think you have a case, they will take it. Otherwise, remember there is still Uber and Doordash, among others.


Going to correct you on one thing, there is no such thing as a banned breed for service animals. ADA law states any dog, even if they are a banned breed can be a service dog. I had a pit service dog, trained by professional trainers who knew ADA law and taught me. My next will be a pit x lab or mastiff x lab mix, my trainer is not sure of the mix of the puppies at the moment. They are rescues, three of the six who are showing promise as canidates for service dog work. My trainer has been serving veterans, children and adults in my state for a few decades. They make us go through ADA law courses. If you want to say they aren't recommended even that may not be true, it's up to the handler and whoever trained the dog. You can also train a dog yourself but you still must pass public access. OP would need to prove that knew for a fact the dog was not a service animal. Behaving badly / acting out / demanding attention is a great way but only if OP has evidence. If the questions were asked and the answers were yes and OP refused then OP was in the wrong unless they have evidence to prove the dog was not a service dog. Breed is not evidence. 

Definitions Sources and screenshots of information:
ADA: Americans with Disabilities Act - this is the law that pertains to the rights of disabled people including things like whar service dog is, what it must be able to do, what questions you can ask.
ADA National Network:





Service Animal Misconceptions | ADA National Network


What are some common misconceptions about service animals? A service animal must wear a vest. Some individuals with a disability with service animals may have their animals wear vests as a way of communication with the public, but it isn’t required. In fact, there is no requirement for service...




adata.org




.

ADA.gov: Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

If your afraid of dogs, then when picking up one, simply slide a homemade outdoor grill cover partition over the two front seats basically making a wall between the driver and the animal in back.

I have a truck with a front center seat that folds down, doubles as a arm rest cup holder, so all I have to do is put that up, blam! No nipping at my elbow beetch!


----------

